# 92FS grip scratch repair?



## analternateego (Feb 1, 2013)

I have a 92fs with few scratches on the back of the grip. I was wondering if there were any simple repairs anybody could suggest for me to repair and match the blued color of the pistol. The scratches are only the size of a piece of sand or two but they are definitely noticeable. Is there a paint that matches the color and finish? Thanks for any and all help you can send my way!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Guns are tools... if they get used, they will get scratches and the finish will wear. 

I think it gives the gun character and wouldn't worry too much.

I took a brand new custom rifle to a sniper school and got sand, water and dirt all over... dropped it several times doing drills too. Every mark is a part of your ownership experience.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

TAPnRACK said:


> Guns are tools... if they get used, they will get scratches and the finish will wear. . .


Yep, my Italian 92 FS Centurion was bought in 1992. It is now retired to be my nightstand gun. Bruniton (black) finish.
But it bears a few small scars. And the sharp edges are shiny from holster wear. But it is an old friend.

It's kinda like not changing your wife for a new and shiny replacement
just because of years of riding her hard and putting her away wet. As the cowboy saying goes.

All this just to say "take a fine tip Sharpie and run the point down the scratches. Your choice, black or blue. Repeat as needed". :smt1099


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Birchwood/Casey Aluminum Black for frame. Super Blue for the slide. Clean w/ alcohol and then apply w/ Q-tip.


----------

